

Call Spinner - Phone Based Chatroulette - jmhobbs
http://www.callspinner.com/

======
volida
looks interesting. how do you deal with numbers that may charge you money?

~~~
jmhobbs
This was a Startup Weekend Omaha project (we won!), so there are a lot of
things left to figure out.

It all runs through Twilio, so I assume they would handle that type of thing.

~~~
volida
great

